# Mr Sockey my first prop.



## MakoJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

This animation is just a plastic barrel and furnace blower wired up with lights inside. Then top with a rip-stop nylon monster that dance.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

have a vid or pics?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm getting a broken link message on that picture


----------



## MakoJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm very sorry will try to fix when I get onto my home computer. My photo bucket thing did not work.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's the link to the image:


----------



## MakoJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thank You Hauntiholik
Guess I need help before I try to post a project. Glad that you could find it. More to come (I hope?)
Thanks again!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love to see a video. Looks like it would be pretty cool, but hard to tell by the pic.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks like its pretty cool, I agree with JG i wanna see some VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

that looks good....love to give it a try myself


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow what cool idea--i love it--wonder how it would look on a motion sensor


----------



## MakoJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a PIR hook to it, but the top got stuck in the air intake. Not much fun it it dose not move


----------

